# Fuji Gear



## fourkicks (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can purchase Fuji gear online? Specifically a large/x-large white/gray FUJI SCR HELMET? The only place I could find was off the Fuji website (advancedsports.com) and they had a very limited selection. I can't believe I can't find anything anywhere.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I too am looking for the exact same helmet. I wish I could find some in stock somewhere


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I ended up finding a bunch of Fuji helmets at a small mom and pop bike shop about 50 miles from my house  He had to have 45 Fuji helmets. I couldn't believe it.


----------

